# Lots of rare things today?



## jenikinz (Jul 9, 2019)

Is something going on? I am getting a lot of rare things today. First my fruit trees each had one perfect fruit on them. One of every type of tree, that has never happened before. Usually I get one every other day.
Also I got 4 jewel beetles, and 3 miyima stags, a crawfish, 6 loaches, 2 rainbow trout, a blowfish, a barred knifejaw and just now I got a king olive flounder which I have never seen before. 
Should I save these things just in case? I usually sell them but I don't know if this means there is an event or something coming that may require more rare things...maybe I am reading too much into this but the game is NEVER this generous!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok just got another jewel beetle, 2 neon tetras, another blowfish, and a clown fish

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 more rainbow trout, another crawfish, a pearl oyster shell, a goliath beetle and a cyclommatus stag...I can play this game for hours and be lucky to get ANY rares so to keep getting them in every area like this is insane to me!
I need to stop selling them and see how many I can amass haha


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Is something going on? I am getting a lot of rare things today. First my fruit trees each had one perfect fruit on them. One of every type of tree, that has never happened before. Usually I get one every other day.
> Also I got 4 jewel beetles, and 3 miyima stags, a crawfish, 6 loaches, 2 rainbow trout, a blowfish, a barred knifejaw and just now I got a king olive flounder which I have never seen before.
> Should I save these things just in case? I usually sell them but I don't know if this means there is an event or something coming that may require more rare things...maybe I am reading too much into this but the game is NEVER this generous!
> View attachment 226776
> View attachment 226775


Cool! I wanted to see what the new giant fish were ... thanks for the picture! I haven’t caught anything yet 
Maybe noticing a few more rares but not an over abundance


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Cool! I wanted to see what the new giant fish were ... thanks for the picture! I haven’t caught anything yet
> Maybe noticing a few more rares but not an over abundance



I have been playing for several hours now and I am getting rares about 60% of the time, I stopped selling them so I can get a screenshot of my stash


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I have been playing for several hours now and I am getting rares about 60% of the time, I stopped selling them so I can get a screenshot of my stash


Woohoo!! Look what I just got!!
Lol ...  A giant red snapper!! ... so, I am curious ... what is the third one!?


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> Woohoo!! Look what I just got!!
> Lol ...  A giant red snapper!! ... so, I am curious ... what is the third one!?



Awesome!!
I am still at a good 45-60% rare rate right now, it is making it hard to put the game down and I am doing other things in between but I have never gotten this much rare in one day


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Awesome!!
> I am still at a good 45-60% rare rate right now, it is making it hard to put the game down and I am doing other things in between but I have never gotten this much rare in one day


You know, since my last post I also have been catching more rares! Ie: Two tuna and Napoleon fish ...  and each time my heart leapt because I thought it was going to be one of the new large rares ... lol


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2019)

I am still catching them but not as much now since the time changed over for me. I got a nice haul though!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I am still catching them but not as much now since the time changed over for me. I got a nice haul though!


So ... King Olive Flounder and King Red Snapper ... any hint as to the third king fish? Sea or fresh water?


----------



## Ras (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah, I was cycling between the areas and getting a bunch of rares. I wondered about it. My eyes bugged out when I got that king olive flounder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> So ... King Olive Flounder and King Red Snapper ... any hint as to the third king fish? Sea or fresh water?



I don't know, but click on the fishing net icon and hit details or something. It tells the rates and will tell you which is the last fish.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow nice haul.  Someone posted the King Red Snapper in the discord and I was amazed lol they didn't even announce anything like this in the update. Unfortunately I haven't been fishing yet but I'm going to try to catch one today.


----------



## Neechan (Jul 10, 2019)

King koi is the last one and is in the fresh water area


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 10, 2019)

Neechan said:


> King koi is the last one and is in the fresh water area


Yay! Thanks for this! I am headin out to go *fishing*


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 10, 2019)

I am not getting rares as often today, and I sold them all except for the king olive flounder...but will probably sell that one too. I just hope I don't regret it lol


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 10, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I am not getting rares as often today, and I sold them all except for the king olive flounder...but will probably sell that one too. I just hope I don't regret it lol



I checked a handful of times but I still haven't found any of these giant fish.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 12, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> I checked a handful of times but I still haven't found any of these giant fish.


i have two king Olive Flounders listed for sale in my market box, i have caught one King Red Snapper, and am looking to buy a King Koi (which i have fished and fished for but remains elusive ... I just keep catching the  King Salmon  )


----------



## thecheese103 (Jul 13, 2019)

I got the Red Snapper the other day, I was wondering what was up!


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 13, 2019)

I've been seeing a lot of Tuna lately, but none of the new King fish.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 13, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> I've been seeing a lot of Tuna lately, but none of the new King fish.



Same! If I hadn't seen screen shots I would think they are messing with us.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2019)

I've seen these rare things pop up recently. Once I saw them as treasure, and now I see them as trash. (Except for the King Fishes)


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 13, 2019)

I am not getting rares at the same rate I was that first day, but I am no longer having trouble getting the regular rares that shows up extremely sporadically. Now they show up pretty regularly, which I feel is a nicer balance.


----------



## Ras (Jul 13, 2019)

When y’all are hunting rare fish, do you catch everything or do you scare away fish that are obviously not big guys? I scare them away, but I’m superstitious and figure there’d be a better chance of rares if I was catching them.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 13, 2019)

Ras said:


> When y’all are hunting rare fish, do you catch everything or do you scare away fish that are obviously not big guys? I scare them away, but I’m superstitious and figure there’d be a better chance of rares if I was catching them.



I catch them all then just sell off whatever is taking up too much space, I am a bell hoarder so every little bit helps lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2019)

I want to catch a king fish so bad that I legit get disappointed when I pull up a tuna or a Napoleonfish.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 14, 2019)

So, today, fishing was good!!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 14, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> So, today, fishing was good!!



Dang! That is a great fishing day for sure!


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 14, 2019)

Day 2... still no king fish...

The quest continues.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 14, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Day 2... still no king fish...
> 
> The quest continues.


Awwww.. it will happen!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 14, 2019)

i swear they must have upped the spawn rate for the rarer beetles/fish bc i'm catching a ton more and there's no way it's luck bc it's been a few days now, def not complaining tho, i was starting to rely on just buying other people's stuff from their market boxes


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> i swear they must have upped the spawn rate for the rarer beetles/fish bc i'm catching a ton more and there's no way it's luck bc it's been a few days now, def not complaining tho, i was starting to rely on just buying other people's stuff from their market boxes



Yes, they did say the upped it, but that ONE day all I was getting was super rare stuff. It was great. Now it has leveled out, but I still get a decent amount and I see a lot of people selling them in their market boxes, some are selling them for under what they are worth. My campers love all the rare things they are getting from me! My bells are growing and growing!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 14, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Yes, they did say the upped it, but that ONE day all I was getting was super rare stuff. It was great. Now it has leveled out, but I still get a decent amount and I see a lot of people selling them in their market boxes, some are selling them for under what they are worth. My campers love all the rare things they are getting from me! My bells are growing and growing!



ohhh i didn't realise they said, i should probably start reading their updates lol.. ye i'm rly glad it's a lot easier, i'm suddenly rich again, it's nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 14, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Yes, they did say the upped it, but that ONE day all I was getting was super rare stuff. It was great. Now it has leveled out, but I still get a decent amount and I see a lot of people selling them in their market boxes, some are selling them for under what they are worth. My campers love all the rare things they are getting from me! My bells are growing and growing!



They upped the chances of rare things spawning?  So that's why I've been getting more huge fish shadows and valuable bugs.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 14, 2019)

mogyay said:


> ohhh i didn't realise they said, i should probably start reading their updates lol.. ye i'm rly glad it's a lot easier, i'm suddenly rich again, it's nice!



LOL yup, I found the info in the data mining thread 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They upped the chances of rare things spawning?  So that's why I've been getting more huge fish shadows and valuable bugs.



It is nice, isn't it?!


----------



## DARLINGBEAR (Jul 15, 2019)

same! for the past few days, whenever i go to the island, the super rare beetles are always waiting for me. my inventory is suffering


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2019)

literally finding more miyama stags than fruit beetles now it's a bit disconcerting


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 15, 2019)

mogyay said:


> literally finding more miyama stags than fruit beetles now it's a bit disconcerting



I am having this issue with yellow perch. I am finding tons of loaches but yellow perch is now scarce.


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah this was confusing me for a while lol! But I'm in a few Facebook groups so I quickly figured out what was going on. It's different but nice IMO.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 21, 2019)

I can not find any huge fish of these new ones. When is the best time of day to find them?


----------



## Leen (Jul 21, 2019)

The King fish are so cool T_T


----------



## Romaki (Jul 21, 2019)

Caught my first king fish today as well, what an experience. o-o


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 21, 2019)

joelmm said:


> I can not find any huge fish of these new ones. When is the best time of day to find them?



I have only caught 3 of the king olive flounder and it was in the afternoon Pacific time.  I am not sure if there is a certain time that is best to find them or not though. 
I haven't found either of the other two king fish yet.


----------

